# Battery Power for LED Panel



## Rising Pisces (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello I have a few LED Panels made by a company called Limo Studios, a 1000 watt tungsten equivalent  bi color panel I believe to be a cheap chinese clone type. Anyway the battery source calls for a 2 pin xlr insert of some sort. Is anyone familiar with what kind of battery is necessary to run this light. I've inserted a picture for reference.

Thanks!


----------



## benhasajeep (Aug 22, 2017)

Sorry but unless someone has same light.  There is not enough information to go off of.


----------

